# Free Jig Roll - $14.99 value



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I just set up a special offer for a $14.99 jig roll - free with a $100 purchase. Sort of an end of summer sale.



We will see how it goes. Hopefully it will last longer than the cash for clunkers.



http://shop.easterntackle.com/category.sc?categoryId=4


----------

